# Koi-Teich wie tief, wenn oberirdisch ;)



## CrimsonTide (5. Mai 2013)

Hallo zusammen, 

ich hätte ein gemauertes Becken zur Verfügung, welches ca. 4,1 x 1,7 x 1,25m tief ist.

Mir ist klar, dass ein Koi-Teich am besten 2m tief sein sollte und den Fischen viel Platz und Volumen bieten sollte. 

Ich würde das Becken auch hinsichtlich Zugang zum Füttern etc. gern noch 70cm aufmauern. Dann hätte ich in etwa 14m³ und 2m Tiefe, aber 70cm liegen über der Erde.

Würdet ihr sagen, das geht beim Überwintern gut, wenn man den Teich im Winter mit ca. 15-20cm Styropor abdeckt? Oder sollte ich mir überlegen, doch noch tiefer zu gehen?


----------



## Zermalmer (5. Mai 2013)

*AW: Koi-Teich wie tief, wenn oberirdisch *

Rein technisch würde ich sagen, dass das schon geht, aber über die oberirdische Mauer geht halt schon einiges an Wärme auch ab.

Wenn Du innen weiter runter gehen kannst, dann kannst Du sicherlich auf seitliche Isolierung verzichten, aber wenn es wirklich oberirdisch weiter gehen soll, dann solltest Du, meiner Meinung nach, auch über eine Isolierung von der Seite nachdenken.


----------



## Wuzzel (5. Mai 2013)

*AW: Koi-Teich wie tief, wenn oberirdisch *

Auf jeden Fall solltest Du beim oberirdischen Teil auch den immensen Eisdruck berücksichtigen, denn trotz Isolierung könnte es ja in strengen Wintern auch ne Eisdecke geben. 
Von der Tiefe her würde das reichen, hab mal nen Koiteich gesehen, der war über drei Meter tief, das fand ich optisch nicht so toll, da guckte man mehr oder weniger in ein dunkles Loch.

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## Joerg (6. Mai 2013)

*AW: Koi-Teich wie tief, wenn oberirdisch *

Den oberidischen Teil solltest du etwas isolieren, da geht schon Wärme verloren.

Wenn du die Oberfläche mit Styrodur isolierst, sollte das schon gut passen.
Die Verdunstung und der Wärmeverlust an der Oberfläche ist der größere Part.


----------



## Patrick K (6. Mai 2013)

*AW: Koi-Teich wie tief, wenn oberirdisch *

Morsche

Bei meinem Koi Pool liegen von den 1,5metern tiefe ,gut 1.2 meter über der Erde.Ich habe zum mauern die Hoch-Isolierende Sorte von Ytong benutzt ,dieses zweimal mit einenm 4x4 mm Netz überzogen .

In ersten Jahr ohne Abdeckung hatte ich 15cm Eis ,ohne probleme.

Ab dem zweiten Winter hatte ich eine 30mm Styrodur -Abdeckung drauf und hatte bis jetzt nicht einmal mehr Eis auf meinem Teich.Durch die Isolierung hält das Wasser an der Oberfläche über den ganzen Winter + 5°C auch ohne Sonneneinstrahlung

Ich würde jederzeit wieder mit Ytong mauern ,aber nicht das billlige von irgend einem Baumarkt sonder nur Qualität von Fachhandel ,ich hab damit keine probleme ,von wegen zerfall oder sowas in der Richtung ,Ich denke wenn das alles mit Kleber überzogen ist ,sollte es nur wenig Angriffsfläche für einen event. zerfall geben

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Limnos (6. Mai 2013)

*AW: Koi-Teich wie tief, wenn oberirdisch *

Hi

Man kann ja den Aushub als Ring mit einigem Abstand zum Grabungsrand aufschütten. Ob man diesem Ringwall außen eine Böschung gibt oder ob man ihn senkrecht mit einer Ringmauer/palisade etc. abschließt, ist jedem selbst überlassen. Wenn dieser Ringwall breit genug ist (Ringkrone wenigsten Fußwegbreite. 40-60 cm) braucht man sich keine Sorgen zu machen, dass die Isolierung oder der Wasserdruck ein Problem würden. Allerdings würde ich den Ringwall nicht über 60 hoch(über Gartenniveau ) machen. Aber das hängt auch davon ab, wieviel Erdaushub einem zur Verfügung steht, ist aber gleichzeitig eine Lösung für das Problem: wohin mit dem Aushub.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## CrimsonTide (6. Mai 2013)

*AW: Koi-Teich wie tief, wenn oberirdisch *

Danke für die Tipps. Der mögliche Eisdruck macht mir Kopfzerbrechen. Für einen Ringwall gibts weder Platz noch Material. Mal sehen,wie sich mein Vorhaben umsetzen lässt ... und ob überhaupt


----------



## Zacky (6. Mai 2013)

*AW: Koi-Teich wie tief, wenn oberirdisch *

Du kannst doch auch innenseitig noch Styropordämmung aufbringen. Die ist etwas weicher als Styrodur und würde bei massiven Eisdruck vielleicht eher nachgeben, oder!? Ich hatte dieses Jahr unter meiner Abdeckung mit nur PE-Bällen und durchlaufenden Filter gar keine Eisbildung.


----------



## Zermalmer (6. Mai 2013)

*AW: Koi-Teich wie tief, wenn oberirdisch *

Wenn du keinen Wall machen kannst,  dann bleibt nur ein Betonringanker, der mit Eisen ausgeführt ist.
Der kann dir dann den nötigen stabilitätsfaktor bieten, um dem (Eis-) druck entgegen zu wirken. 
Nur ob der dir dann in deiner Mauer gefällt ist eine andere Sache. 
Da kommt es dann drauf an wie du weiter deine Mauer gestalten willst.
Bei Isolierung könnte man dann nach Wunsch gestalten.


----------



## Joerg (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: Koi-Teich wie tief, wenn oberirdisch *

Aaron,
den Eisdruck kannst du vergessen, wenn du die Oberfläcke mit Styrodur abdeckst.
Früher hatte ich auch eine dicke Eisschicht. Mit der Oberflächenisolierung ist die praktisch nicht mehr vorhanden.


----------

